
Brown dwarf WISE 0855 found to have clouds of water in its atmosphere - okket
http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astronomy/2016/11/01/brown_dwarf_wise_0855_found_to_have_clouds_of_water_in_its_atmosphere.html
======
nanis
Link to paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1605.04902](https://arxiv.org/abs/1605.04902)

